# IMI tax



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

We have just received our IMI tax and do not know how to pay it from the UK and understand it has to be paid by the end of April. Not intending to travel to Portugal until June.
I do have a Santander Totta account which I use for gas, electricity etc but as I do not read Portuguese do not have a clue what I need to do to make a payment. Can I make an international transfer or can somebody help me please?

many thanks.


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi. I've just paid mine too! If you don't mind me asking, do you have fiscal representation in Portugal? I ask, as if you are non-resident and have a holiday home over there you do need one. I think so anyway.... I use a company called eurofinesco in Gaia, but it doesn't matter where you are as they deal with all things accounting for me and all by email. And speak perfect English. I paid them my IMI and they in turn will pay it for me. It also saves on time when letters or bills in Portuguese come in which I don't read. Good luck


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you but no we don,t have fiscal representation my estate agent told us it was not necessary. Last year we were in Portugal in April and paid it ourselves. Do you pay to have representation.?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Humpty said:


> We [...] understand it has to be paid by the end of April. ...


Correct.



Humpty said:


> ... Can I make an international transfer or can somebody help me please? ...


You cannot make an international transfer, as such, but you can pay using your Portuguese bank's online banking service (or associated apps), in the Pagamentos ao Estado section. You will need the unique 15-digit payment reference and the amount from each invoice (and probably your NIF).




Pennyqss said:


> ... if you are non-resident and have a holiday home over there you do need one. ...


You do *not* need a fiscal representative if you own the property in your own name(s) and are EU resident(s). Unsurprisingly, companies that offer and charge for this representation tend not to advertise this fact. If the property is owned through an offshore company, that company will probably need representation.


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

Over the years I have always received my bill mid March to pay by end April each year. 

For some unknown reason I haven't received my bill to pay the 2015 IMI. 

Has there been a delay with Financas sending them this year? If I haven't got it by next week I will have to go in and ask them.

Anyone else not received theirs yet?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

The details would be available online at https://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/pt/main.jsp?body=/ca/notasCobrancaForm.jsp if you're registered.

If you're not, it might be cutting it a little fine but it's not too late to register, receive the activation code by post and then pay by online banking. Avoiding the need to join the queues completely.

I got my IMI bill by email from ViaCTT.com on 14th March.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We received the for my husband's half but not my half. In any event we went to the office in Pedrógão Grande who are nor known to be very helpful and asked to see both, paid them on the spot and got an official receipt. It was the first one we paid after the 8 year exemption expired.


----------

